# 2009-2018 Ram 6’4” Leer Tonneau Cover $300



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Leer 700 series deluxe hard tonneau cover. Fits Ram trucks w/ 6 foot 4 inch bed only. Color is crystal black. Has electronic lock option and comes w/ 2 keys. Includes free Husky rubber bed mat also!! Located near downtown Columbus
Paul 614-804-3153


----------

